

Path, Foursquare, and Quora: the underdogs of social - rpsubhub
http://pandodaily.com/2012/12/26/while-twitter-and-facebook-spar-path-foursquare-tumblr-quora-and-nextdoor-should-voltron-it-up/

======
kesto
Quora and Foursquare have so much data that they're valuable services to non-
account users -- but that probably doesn't help their income statements. But
Path is only useful to Path users and it is such a small network that there
isn't enough of a network effect to keep Path users in the habit of using it
-- so how much more appeal can it have?

